# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  había magos en el S. I

## magobernal

Hola, siempre me he preguntado si en la época romana-griega más o menos, había magos, no me refiero a magos literalmente, sino a si se consideraba magos a chamanes, druidas...
O bien, si se les consideraba simplemente mediums o gente con poderes 
No se si me he expresado bien :O15: .

Más o menos necesito que me digais cuando se separa la magia de la religión


P.D.-
Y ya puestos si la respuesta tiene algo que ver con la ¨quema de brujas¨

----------


## Ritxi

Reabro el post, pero tener cuidado con lo que escribiís que ya sabeis que siempre que se tocan temas religiosos o políticos el post acaba mal.   :Smile1: 


Normas: 
http://www.magiapotagia.com/announcement.php?f=15

----------


## magobernal

hola, creo que no respondeis porque no lo sabeis, pero por si acaso algien no ha visto este spot y sabe la respuesta o tiene alguna idea, que me responda porfavor :302:

----------


## ignoto

> hola, creo que no respondeis porque no lo sabeis, pero por si acaso algien no ha visto este spot y sabe la respuesta o tiene alguna idea, que me responda porfavor


Podrías llenar bibliotecas con lo que no sabemos pero parece que no te has dado cuenta de que no sabes tres cosas:
1- Un moderador te acaba de llamar la atención por saltarte las reglas. Mejor no insistas.
2- Hoy en día hay timadores (incluyendo algún mentalista premiado en un congreso nacional) que se ganan los garbanzos embaucando a la gente utilizando técnicas mágicas.
3- Dedi, en el Egipto faraónico, se dedicaba a la magia como espectáculo.


Un pequeño apunte:
Siendo como eres un perfecto ignorante, te ruego que no dudes en lo sucesivo de nuestros conocimientos.
Además, te puedes encontrar con que no te contestemos porque no nos apetezca (nadie tiene obligación de responder a nada), porque no nos parezca interesante (tus preguntas suelen ser más polémicas que interesantes) o porque pensemos que nuestro tiempo vale más que responder a algo que ya está respondido en este foro y que se puede encontrar leyendo.

----------


## Pulgas

Antes de que estalle la guerra.
Echa un vistazo a este hilo, ahí tienes muchas de las respuestas a tus preguntas.
http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=50
Si usas tú el buscador nos evitas tener que hacerlo a los demás.
Por favor, primero mira si lo que te interesa está ya hlablado, luego, si no lo encuentras, puedes preguntar.

Ignoto, tómate una tila alpina (de venta en farmacias). Es mano de santo.

Pdta.: Algunos no habíamos contestado porque ya se ha hablado mucho, mucho, mucho del tema y aburre repetir siempre lo mismo.

----------


## maximus

> Podrías llenar bibliotecas con lo que no sabemos pero parece que no te has dado cuenta de que no sabes tres cosas:
> 1- Un moderador te acaba de llamar la atención por saltarte las reglas. Mejor no insistas.
> 2- Hoy en día hay timadores (incluyendo algún mentalista premiado en un congreso nacional) que se ganan los garbanzos embaucando a la gente utilizando técnicas mágicas.
> 3- Dedi, en el Egipto faraónico, se dedicaba a la magia como espectáculo.
> 
> 
> Un pequeño apunte:
> Siendo como eres un perfecto ignorante, te ruego que no dudes en lo sucesivo de nuestros conocimientos.
> Además, te puedes encontrar con que no te contestemos porque no nos apetezca (nadie tiene obligación de responder a nada), porque no nos parezca interesante (tus preguntas suelen ser más polémicas que interesantes) o porque pensemos que nuestro tiempo vale más que responder a algo que ya está respondido en este foro y que se puede encontrar leyendo.


Ignoto, muchos de los que estamos aquí somos unos autenticos ignorantes (al menos 2), es más, ni las eminencias de este planeta en cualesquiera de la rama que sea, presume de saber mucho, es más, dicen que no saben casi nada...pero parece que tú tampoco te has enterado de tres cosas:
1- El Supermoderador Pulgas te acaba de llamar la atención sobre las formas con la que sueles dirigirte a la gente. ¡No te pongas nervioso! Un poco de humildad y una bajita de humos de esa soberbia que dejas caer con excesiva cotidianidad, no sabemos si de forma premeditada o involuntaria, sería otro de las recetas que deberías de intentar inculcarte. 
No es la primera vez que se habla de estas formas, 
2- Lo primero que uno tiene que hacer cuando se conecta a un foro de la red de redes, es dudar. Como mínimo, tener el derecho a poder dudar es lícito y lógico, porque existen informaciones contradictorias y falsas. Y este foro, aunque es bastante fiable y bueno, en mi modesto entender,
no tiene por que ser la excepción. ¿O sí?
3- Por muy buen mago que seas, por muchas intervenciones y aportaciones que hayas hecho (algunas muy buenas, todo hay que decirlo) y por muchas conferencias que realices, te aconsejo que no hables por los demás y pluralices ya que no todos nos podemos encontrar identificados con tus palabras.

Un pequeño apunte:

Siendo como eres, un perfecto sabio de la magia, intenta aprender algo de "formas de dirigirse a la gente", porque muchos pueden llegar a pensar que ere un auténtico estúpido sino otra cosa y eso, como comprenderás, no es bueno para tí ni para el foro. Esto también te lo puedes aplicar para el día a día.
Si no sabes una respuesta o  no te apetece contestar, no contestes. Si contestas procura aportar en lugar de llamar ignorantes a la gente que empieza. No todos sabemos tanto como tú pero no por ello debemos sentirnos (y ahí me incluyo a mi mismo) menospreciados e insultados.

----------


## Pulgas

Maximus, con la misma lógica con la que pedí que se relajara a Ignoto, te pido a ti también que rebajes tu tono.
No es de recibo que recrimines a alguien que falte al respeto a los demás y tú lo hagas de forma aún más evidente.

----------


## Osk

Pero la pregunta ¿cual es? ¿Si habia magos en la Roma antigua? y ¿por qué va en contra de las normas esa pregunta?. Igual es que no entiendo lo que quiere decir magobernal al abrir su hilo.

Desconozco si habia magos en la época romana tal y como los conocemos hoy en dia. Si tu pregunta se refiere a los representantes religiosos, éstos estaban muy ligados a la política, pero no obraban "milagros" se dedicaban a interpretar los signos. Los romanos eran muy supersticiosos y para tomar una decisión solian consultar a oráculos o "augurios" más si se trataba de una decisión que afectaba a toda la república (o a todo el imperio ya más adelante). Los "milagros" siempre se atribuian a los dioses.

----------


## magobernal

> Pero la pregunta ¿cual es? ¿Si habia magos en la Roma antigua? y ¿por qué va en contra de las normas esa pregunta?. Igual es que no entiendo lo que quiere decir magobernal al abrir su hilo.
> 
> Desconozco si habia magos en la época romana tal y como los conocemos hoy en dia. Si tu pregunta se refiere a los representantes religiosos, éstos estaban muy ligados a la política, pero no obraban "milagros" se dedicaban a interpretar los signos. Los romanos eran muy supersticiosos y para tomar una decisión solian consultar a oráculos o "augurios" más si se trataba de una decisión que afectaba a toda la república (o a todo el imperio ya más adelante). Los "milagros" siempre se atribuian a los dioses.


la pregunta era exactamente:
al igual que habia druidas, hechiceros, bruj@s... ¿habia magos que hicieran espectaculos?¿los ejemplos citdos aneriormente eran magos?
mas o menos, la pregunta es esta

----------


## Ming

Bernal, a qué denominas mago.

Maximus, me uno al grupo de ignorantes, y por ello he recibido alguna contestación "mala" pero eso me izo pensar y ver que primero debía callar, escuchar y leer mucho antes de preguntar nada más.

----------


## Ritxi

Fijaros que el 1er mensaje está editado!!!

----------


## magobernal

> Bernal, a qué denominas mago.
> 
> Maximus, me uno al grupo de ignorantes, y por ello he recibido alguna contestación "mala" pero eso me izo pensar y ver que primero debía callar, escuchar y leer mucho antes de preguntar nada más.


con mago quiero decir, que realiza espectaculos, s decir, que si un druida hace una demostracuon ante todo el poblado seria un ¨mago¨

----------


## Ritxi

¿Espectáculos? No creo que esa sea la denominación correcta

Un monologuista hace espectaculos, el circo es un espectaculo y una demostración eqüestre también un espectaculo.


¿Quizás te refieras más a efectos sin una explicación lógica o algo así?

----------


## magobernal

> ¿Espectáculos? No creo que esa sea la denominación correcta
> 
> Un monologuista hace espectaculos, el circo es un espectaculo y una demostración eqüestre también un espectaculo.
> 
> 
> ¿Quizás te refieras más a efectos sin una explicación lógica o algo así?


mas o menos, lo que quiero denominar es un show o algo parecido en el cual se hace una demostracion de magia a un pubico

----------


## Osk

Pues nunca he leido nada sobre ello y me gusta bastante el tema de la vida y costumbres de la antigua Roma, sobretodo el periodo de la baja república pero que yo no lo haya leido no quiere decir que no existieran. En historia nunca tenemos un conocimiento completo.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

que tema dificil de enteder o explicar,

Inicial mente se hacian demostraciones en las plazas con los famosos carromatos, esto en la edad media aproximadamente.

Pero antes de la edad media ya es dificil de explicar sin tener que tocar la religion, 

Ahora que fin le daras, que necesitas en realidad, quizas te podamos ayudar mejor.

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno, os dejo un enlace (en inglés, es demasiado largo para traducirlo) muy interesante de la visión de los antiguos (helenos, romanos, egipcios...) sobre la magia, y como era prácticamente indivisible de la religión, incluso haciendo "shows" muchos de ellos muy similares a los actuales:

http://www.granta.demon.co.uk/arsm/jg/hermes.html

----------


## Némesis

Muy bueno, Eidan. ¿Es un trabajo académico? Es que no logro encontrar quién es la fuente, aunque sea quin sea especifica las suyas muy bien.

----------


## magobernal

vale, gracias por la aportacion.
porcierto, lo he buscado con el traductor de google;
http://translate.google.es/translate...%3Des%26sa%3DG
por si os resulta mas facil leerlo en español

----------


## magobernal

> que tema dificil de enteder o explicar,
> 
> Inicial mente se hacian demostraciones en las plazas con los famosos carromatos, esto en la edad media aproximadamente.
> 
> Pero antes de la edad media ya es dificil de explicar sin tener que tocar la religión, 
> 
> Ahora que fin le daras, que necesitas en realidad, quizas te podamos ayudar mejor.


es verdad que cuesta explicar la pregunta.

Lo que me inquieta es el pensar que los personajes de los mitos (brujos, hechiceros, druidas,...) eran solo personas con poderes religiosos, o si hacian presentaciones de magia
(ejem: en el señor de los anillos, los magos solo usan su magia para trabajar, en cambio, en la bella durmiente, las *H*adas usan su magia para hacer milagros ante la gente)
es algo dificil de definir

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

No es ignorante, quien no sabe sino quien no pregunta, como ha dicho Ignoto en el Antiguo egipto ya habian magos haciendo espectaculos, e incluso creo que en alguna piramide o algo asi, hay representación de los cubiletes, con que fin, no lo se, o no me acuerdo hace mucho tempo, jejejeje

Saludos

----------


## Tamberlick

En Egipto, en una de las tumbas de la localidad de Beni Hasan hay una imagen de un juego de cubiletes, que mas que magia parece  ser juego de apuestas. La magia de la que hablamos aquí, es decir , espectáculo  en el que se finge forzar las leyes de la naturaleza para entretenimiento del público, no llega hasta la Edad Moderna, como  señala Julio Caro Baroja en su libro "Vidas magicas e Inquisición" , donde se habla de un hombre  que presentaba unos juegos parecidos a los nuestros, y que llamado por los inquisidores tuvo que darles una "conferencia", haciendo y explicando sus juegos,  para que lo dejaran en paz. Lo que si podemos encontrar en la antigüedad  es que los Magos  que afirmaban tener poderes  sobrenaturales usaban técnicas y presentaciones parecidas a las nuestras para lograr efectos que convencieran  a las gentes de sus facultades . El mejor ejemplo está en la obra "Alejandro o el falso profeta", de Luciano de Samosata, y podéis encontrar varios casos en la obra "Diccionario de adivinos,magos y astrólogos de la antigüedad", de Santiago Montero, Editorial Trotta 1997.

----------


## magobernal

a, vale gracias

----------


## darigp

> Más o menos necesito que me digais cuando se separa la magia de la religión
> 
> 
> P.D.-
> Y ya puestos si la respuesta tiene algo que ver con la ¨quema de brujas¨


No tengo la costumbre de reflotar hilos pero queria aportar algo sobre el tema. Echa una ojeada a este hilo:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=24978

En el último post que escribí hablé del que puede ser considerado el primer libro de ilusionismo de la historia. Esta escrito por un monje franciscano, así que no creo que existiera una caza de brujas con aquellos que hicieran espectáculos de ilusionismo. Otra cosa sería hablar de los que usaran los efectos para atribuirse poderes místicos, pero entonces ya no serian ilusionistas.

Un saludo

----------


## LeonardoGlass

Esta é a minha primeira mensagem, Se cometi algum erro, peço que me orientem. 

E me desculpe escrever em português, penso que é melhor do que escrever em "portunhol".

---

Na Roma antiga haviam os _"acetebularii"_, que eram pessoas especializadas em mágicas com covilhetes (cubilletes). Os “_acetebularii_” executavam a rotina dos covilhetes usando pedras e pequenos copos utilizados para guardar vinagre (em latim “acetebulum“, cuja a raíz é a mesma de aceto).

Esse é o primeiro registro sólido de ilusionismo como entretenimento, sem que se atribuisse poderes sobrenaturais aos mágicos. Apenas a capacidade de assombro.

---

Já sobre os mágicos no Egito Antigo:

A primeira performance de um efeito de conjuração, o famoso covilhetes (“_cups and balls_”), executado pelo mágico Dedi no Antigo Egito. Dedi também executava outros efeitos como decapitar a cabeça de um pássaro e recolocá-la de volta ressuscitando o pássaro.

Esse fato é contestado por muitos estudiosos, já que não há nenhuma referência a Dedi, especificamente nos “Papiros de Westcar“, para indicar que ele executasse a mágica dos covilhetes a qualquer um.

O famoso desenho de dois homens executando esta rotina, na tumba de Beni Hasan, é visto pela maioria dos experts como o desenho de padeiros fazendo pão assado.



(NOTA: Como não nenhuma indicação de Dedi executando os Covilhetes, e os hieroglifos de Beni Hassan  não são considerados uma representação deste efeito, conclui-se que não exista nenhuma evidência sólida que garanta a existência da mágica covilhetes no Antigo Egito.

Além do que, a mágica naquela época era considerada parte da religião, e não uma diversão aberta ao povo, como no caso dos romanos e os _acetebularii_) 

Espero haver ajudado.

Saludos desde Brasil!

----------


## S. Alexander

Y esto es lo que nos escribe nuestro amigo Portugués  :Wink1: 

Este es mi primer mensaje, se cometí algún error, les pido que me orienten.

Y discúlpenme por escribir en portugués, creo que es mejor que escribir en "portunhol" (vamos, en Espagués x'D)

---

En la antigua Roma estaban los "acetebularii", que eran personas especializadas en magia con covilhetes (cubiletes). Los “acetebularii” ejecutaban la rutina.

Ese es el primer registro sólido de ilusionismo como entretenimiento, sin que se atribuyesen poderes sobrenaturales mágicos, sino sólo la capacidad de asombro.

---

Ya sobre los magos en el Egipto Antiguo: 

La primera realización de un efecto de conjuración, el famoso covilhetes (“cups and balls”), ejecutaba otros efectos como decapitar la cabeza de un pájaro y recolocarla de nuevo resucitando el pájaro.

Ese hecho es refutado por muchos estudiosos, ya que no hay ninguna referencia a Dedi, específicamente los “Papiros de Westcar“, para indicar que él ejecutara la magia de los covilhetes.

El famoso dibujo de dos hombres ejecutando esta rutina, en la tumba de Beni Hasan, es visto por la mayoría de los expertos como el dibujo de padeiros haciendo pan asado.

AQUÍ NUESTRO AMIGO PONE EL DIBUJITO  :001 302: 

(NOTA: Como no hay ninguna indicación de Dedi ejecutando los covilhetes, y los jeroglíficos de Beni Hassan no son considerados una representación de este efecto, se concluye que no existe ninguna evidencia sólida que garantice la existencia de la magica con covilhetes en el Antiguo Egipto.

Además de que, la magia en aquella época era considerada parte de la religión, y no una diversión abierta al pueblo, como en el caso de los romanos y los acetebularii)

----------


## S. Alexander

Y digo yo: Si este post va sobre el siglo I, ¿por qué estáis hablando de Egipto?

Es decir, los egipcios van desde antes incluso que el siglo XX a.C.
En el siglo I la civilización preponderante eran los romanos. Centráos en ellos o cambiad el nombre al hilo y poned "¿Había magia en la Edad Antigua y la Prehistoria?"

Es como si yo abro un hilo para hablar de bolas de esponja y la gente al meterse se encuentra que estamos hablando de magia de cerca en general  :18:   :001 302:

----------


## LeonardoGlass

*S. Alexander*

Perdóname. No reconocí la abreviación "S. I." (Siglo I). En portugues abreviamos "Séc. I" (Século I). Pero no pienso estar tan lejos de lo tema proposto.

Pero, de cualquier forma, perdona-me, sim! Solamente inteté contribuir com lo tema.

(Y también tente escrevir en español. Está muy mal?)

Saludos desde Brasil!

----------


## S. Alexander

No, tranquilo, escribes mucho mejor que algunos de por aquí  :Wink1: 

Y no ocurre nada por lo que he dicho, no va tan sólo por ti, sino por todos los que han hablado en el hilo. Además, yo no tengo autoridad en el foro, tan sólo intento que tenga coherencia desde mi posición.

Un abrazo

PD: Tu aportación es realmente buena y concluyente, estás lejos de haber hecho nada malo  :302:

----------


## Luis Vicente

En La Biblia, exodo -7 , Moises y Arón por orden de Yavé fueron a hacer un prodigio ante el Faraón..... 
"... Arón arrojó su cayado delante del faraón y sus cortesanos, y el cayado se convirtió en serpiente. Hizo llamar el faraón a sus sabios y encantadores. Y los magos de Egipto realizaron también por sus sortilegios el mismo prodigio. Y hecharon cada uno su báculo, que se convirtieron en serpientes. Pero el baculo de Arón devoró el báculo de ellos.

Que había magos y encantadores lo dice la biblia. Que eran sacerdotes o de espectáculo no lo aclara. Pero todos sabían hacer el truco del bastón a serpiente que por cierto, es muy fácil.

Los creyentes pensarán que el de Moises y Arón era real y el de los magos egipcios era con truco. Los no creyentes pensarán que todo era con truco.

Pero trucos de magia había en Egipto. 

Biblia dixit.

----------


## Medina

Vamos a ver, no sé si esto tiene tinte a broma o algo similar, pues si uno lee algo de historia y tiene cierta cultura, sabrá que la magia existe desde tiempo inmemorial y casi, me atrevo a decir, desde que el ser humano tiene uso de razón. Espero que con esto te haya resuelto la duda a una pregunta que la veo obvia.

----------


## darigp

> Vamos a ver, no sé si esto tiene tinte a broma o algo similar, pues si uno lee algo de historia y tiene cierta cultura, sabrá que la magia existe desde tiempo inmemorial y casi, me atrevo a decir, desde que el ser humano tiene uso de razón. Espero que con esto te haya resuelto la duda a una pregunta que la veo obvia.


Y quizas si otros se molestan en leer el primer post descubririan que la pregunta no es si habia magos desde tiempos inmemoriales (cosa que se da por obvia desde el principio). La pregunta es si esos magos actuaban para brindar un espectaculo a un público o esa magia era una herramienta de enriquecimiento o control social mediante algún tipo de creencia mística o religiosa.

Yo me quedo con la respuesta de Luis Vicente de los bastones y las serpientes, me ha gustado mucho. También esta el ejemplo de Dedi, ilusionista profesional egipcio.

----------

